# SBE 2



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I ordered a benelli SBE 2 this morning.I heard it doesnt cycle the light skeet loads?


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

I have one and use it for sporting clays and it works just fine. with 3drams charge 1 1/8 shot jeff


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

What you heard was complete BS!!! Sbe 2s cycle any load perfectly,the inertia system will cycle anything from 7/8 OZ skeet loads to 1 and a half once duck loads and with a little care they will continue to cycle! :beer:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

> the inertia system will cycle anything from 7/8 OZ skeet loads


I'm pretty sure that they dont cycle 7/8 skeet loads :roll: 
The Benelli website says 3 dram 1 1/8 ounces is the lo load for it to cycle.
I have also talked to many people with this gun and they have had stiff actions in them where they had to run a couple of duck and goose loads through them to get them broken in. But dont get me wrong this is most definitaley my next gun. :beer:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

should i buy an aftermarket choke?I was thinking maybe a drake killer for long range snow's?


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

My SBE ll had a couple stove pipes on the first box of shells (low base target loads). The owner's manual says this might happen. After that, it has been flawless, even shooting some weak trap loads that I had worked up for the wife. The gun is awesome, it fits me great and has wonderful balance. I would try the chokes that come with it before buying aftermarket chokes. I think that they're on to something with the crio technology.


----------



## duckbusterky (Feb 26, 2006)

I have an SBEII and love it. Have shot weak trap loads through it and haven't experienced a hang up yet. However, I do notice the barrel tends to get pretty hot in after just about 10 shells. Does this happen to anybody elses? Is it because of the Crio treatment they do to the barrel?


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

*duckbusterky* I really haven't noticed excessive barrel heat on mine. The crio treatment involves freezing the metal to such a cold temerature that it rearranges the metal molecules into a tighter, tougher granular structure. It is smoother, stronger and wears much longer after crio treatment. Plow shares and cultivator tips have a much longer life after crio. It's possible that Benelli reduced the barrel thickness for weight reduction since it's a lot tougher after crio. This would heat the barrel quicker. Does it get really hot?


----------



## duckbusterky (Feb 26, 2006)

It's hot enough to take notice of it. Other barrels seem to cool down faster than this one too. Maybe it's just me but who knows? What kind of damage could be done if this thing over heats when shooting it too much?


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

Steel has to reach a brownish color before it starts to be affected by heat, I think thats around 600 degrees. You'll severely burn your hands long before that.


----------



## duckbusterky (Feb 26, 2006)

It doesn't get hot enough to actually burn my hands. I think I'll just wait and see how it does after I shoot it for a while. I don't feel like going through Benelli, not right now atleast.


----------



## duckbusterky (Feb 26, 2006)

What would you do? Not touch the barrel or deal with the headache of sending it back to Benelli?


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I've shot a few rounds this morning...my sbe2 doesnt cycle the light load,my friend sbe1 dont either.It fire/eject fine if the mag is empty...put a shell in the magasine and the empty eject but the second fail to chamber...i was shooting winchester 1 1/8 oz 3 dram


----------



## duckbusterky (Feb 26, 2006)

Did you break it in with heavy shells? Such as your duck shells? Mine shot the Winchester 1 1/8 oz. shells fine out of the box, but on some you have to break them in with heavier loads. I had to with my SBE I.


----------



## GiveEmThree (Aug 5, 2005)

I also have an older SBE and the only times I have had problems with cycling trap loads is when the recoil spring in the stock gets dirty. The Sure Cycle system will help with this problem but for the price of it, I will just continue to take our the recoil spring in the stock a couple of times each season. The only special tool needed is a 17mm deep socket. The rest is done with a screwdriver. I know this won't help with your new gun right now, but it makes a big diffference on older guns.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

> Did you break it in with heavy shells? Such as your duck shells? Mine shot the Winchester 1 1/8 oz. shells fine out of the box, but on some you have to break them in with heavier loads. I had to with my SBE I.


no,i have a few box left of the crappy 3 inch x-pert that im gonna shoot tomorow.Do you think 2-3 box will helph somehow?


----------



## duckbusterky (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah it can't hurt.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

You going to have trouble shooting light loads out of any 3 1/2 inch guns. Some guns (i dont know about the sbe's) have a piece you can buy to shoot the lighter loads I have one for my SX2 but you cant shoot heavey loads with this piece. My one friend even had trouble with his 3 inch SBE. The bolt wouldnt lock all the way on the second shot.


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Flash Boom; that same problem happened to me the fix was that were the lobes on the rotary bolt locked in were full of dirt a simple swab with a quetip and I was in buisness again. That was a huge problem with my M1, my super 90 a few times ,and my sbe ,1 case in 4 days this last fall 2 times. Every night we break them down and clean them which seems to help. I did notice that the barrel was very hot aswell it was 50 or so degrees and I ran 4 boxes of 3.5 1 3/8 2 shot in 2 hours awsome hunt.She was hot :sniper:


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

My SBE 2 will shoot everything. Somebody mentioned earlier about shoot heavy loads through it first, thats exactly what you want to do when you first get the gun. Run a few boxes of 3 1/2 inchers out of it to wear in that spring, then you should be able to shoot just about anything.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Took the plunge today - In Max4 camo, no less!
Just got back from the gun club. What a blast to shoot a gun that fits as well as this one fits me. It did eject the light loads but would'nt fire the 2nd shot. Handled 3.5"'s & 3" flawlessly. I'm sure it'll break in. Matter of fact I don't care if it never handles light loads that well- That ain't what it's fer- for this fella anyway. Man- I can't wait for fall!!!!! Did'nt miss much with this gun- honkers are in DEEP this year!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Canada_Hunter said:


> should i buy an aftermarket choke?I was thinking maybe a drake killer for long range snow's?


You have not even shot the chokes that come with it... :roll: :eyeroll:

I am amazed at the amount of people that think that they just cannot shoot factory choke tubes. Most of them never even bother to pattern their guns with different loads.


----------

